# Balentine Ambulance service Louisiana



## Chuckles (Jul 21, 2010)

Hey,

I was wondering if anyone knows anything about Balentine Ambualnce service in Louisiana. Such as their hiring process, physical agility, what its like working there, is it a big company small company, hows the pay there, that sort of thing. Any information would be appriciated. Thanks.


----------



## feldy (Jul 21, 2010)

i think its a fairly small IFT company. I dont think they have any 911 contracts as of right now. But look them up on their website.


----------



## smurfe (Aug 4, 2010)

I live on the other side of the state and don't know much about them. I do believe they do some 911 stuff outside Shreveport and do 911 back up in the city. I sometimes see them in Baton Rouge at hospitals bringing transfers in. I have no idea what they pay.


----------



## cmac911 (Nov 29, 2010)

I work at balentine they are a family owned and operated service. They run a few 911 calls but the majority of calls are non emergency.  We do get prerty interesting calls out of the nursing homes cause they don't like calling 911.  Our pay is some of the best rated in the area. Go to balentineambulance.com and you can fill out an application


----------

